# mais link para este forum



## ajrebelo (29 Mai 2006 às 03:55)

boas

tomei a liberdade de colocar este site na minha pagina 

assim temos mais um link  

kangooru.no.sapo.pt

abraco meteo


----------



## Administrador (29 Mai 2006 às 15:53)

Boa!

Obrigado  

Se não te importas, muda o link de www.meteopt.net para www.meteopt.com


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 17:26)

Administrador disse:
			
		

> Boa!
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Se não te importas, muda o link de www.meteopt.net para www.meteopt.com


Tens esse dois endereços registados? 
Então tb irei disponibilizar o Link meteopt.com no mail das minhas previsões!


----------



## Administrador (29 Mai 2006 às 21:54)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Tens esse dois endereços registados?
> Então tb irei disponibilizar o Link meteopt.com no mail das minhas previsões!



Registei o dominio meteopt.net porque pensei que não fosse recuperar o meteopt.com, o que felizmente acabou por não acontecer  

O endereço principal é www.meteopt.com apesar dos dois funcionarem igual.


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 16:17)

Administrador disse:
			
		

> Registei o dominio meteopt.net porque pensei que não fosse recuperar o meteopt.com, o que felizmente acabou por não acontecer
> 
> O endereço principal é www.meteopt.com apesar dos dois funcionarem igual.



E as fotos e outra informação não se perdeu nada então??!!  
Fixe temos já um bom arquivo.


----------



## Administrador (30 Mai 2006 às 16:33)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> E as fotos e outra informação não se perdeu nada então??!!
> Fixe temos já um bom arquivo.



Perdeu-se tudo o que havia a partir do 26 de fevereiro até que o fórum ficou definitivamente em baixo  

Dificilmente se irão recuperar esses dados.


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 16:38)

Administrador disse:
			
		

> Perdeu-se tudo o que havia a partir do 26 de fevereiro até que o fórum ficou definitivamente em baixo
> 
> Dificilmente se irão recuperar esses dados.




é uma pena mesmo...


----------

